# Linux on a Tablet PC? (Fujitsu T730)

## ZHQ

Hello all! I decided to post in this forum since you guys would probably know what's compatible with what.

I recently got a new Tablet PC (Fujistu T730 in case that helps) and I want to dual boot linux with Windows 7. I hear that Kubuntu works pretty well with tablet pc's (actually a different model) and everything works out of the box. What I mean by that last phrase is that the screen rotation works, the screen rotates when you change from tablet to laptop and vice versa, the wacom pen driver exists, the buttons are detected, and a few other things (maybe pressure sensitivity and touch, if someone's being really nice to me). I know this sounds like a bit much and I could live if only the bare minimum was functional, but if there is a way to support all of these things I'd like to know.

So finally, here is my question:

What have you guys heard about linux on tablet pc's and what distro do you recommend that I install? (I know asking this on the gentoo forum is going to give me skewed answers, but I was going to go with gentoo by default. I'm looking around by myself too, so there's that as well.)

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Changed the title to make it more relevant...Last edited by ZHQ on Thu Jan 06, 2011 6:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Vladush

Hello,

i use Gentoo on Fujitsu T900.

I suggest you to take a look here:

http://thelackthereof.org/Fujitsu_Lifebook_T730

Best regards, Vlad

----------

## ZHQ

Oops! Sorry for the late reply. I'd almost given up on this topic...  :Razz:  Thanks for the link! This looks like exactly what I need. I'll check it out and post back when I'm done.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: I just read the article. Holy crap! I'm excited. Now if only the DVD image would finish in less than 13 hours.  :Sad:  I'm going to try Kubuntu, but I'm pretty confident that it's close enough to Ubuntu to yield the same results!

----------

## ZHQ

I'm currently typing this from Kubuntu x64! I had a few problems trying to get it to play nice with the OEM Windows 7 x64 that's already installed here. It's pretty good! Here's what works out of the box:

* Wireless Adapter (Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 WLAN) was recognized (a great relief!)

* Touchpad (with scrolling, although you can't edit properties in kde. I think this is an X server problem.) and Fn buttons!

* Speakers

* Bluetooth

The pen works as a mouse, but with no touch sensitivity and I don't think the buttons work. I'll have to edit the xorg.conf file to fix it. The screen doesn't auto rotate and the buttons don't work either. There is no software installed that recognizes the fingerprint sensor either.

So far it's exactly like what is said in the previous page. If all else goes well, everything I just said in that last paragraph should be working with a few modifications!

----------

## ZHQ

/Sorry for taking so long for a response. My delay is due to a curious mixture of laziness and business.

I'm also having a lot of trouble getting things working. It's typical Ubuntu stuff (many things work out of the box, but you're boned if it doesn't). The author of the website listed by Vlad is a better man than I! For, alas, I could not get the beast to move.

What really angers me is how hard it is to find information about Ubuntu. Even on the website while searching through documentation (which is really more about how to use the desktop than about the inner workings), I couldn't even figure out how to make an xorg.conf file. Did you know that in 10.10, they decided to remove it by default?? That's ridiculous! If they think that keeping it out of user's hands is a viable solution than what is the point of using linux? All prejudices aside, some random google sources tell you a few commands that are allegedly able to allow you to generate an xorg.conf file, but all of them end in head scratching errors for me. (I won't bother to type them out, but I can elaborate if anyone wants me to.)

I managed to install ftbndrv through an obscure sequence of commands that play with repository settings (installing from source gives me an error), but it doesn't flip the screen correctly. Maybe at one point it did, or maybe it would work correctly if the xorg.conf file is correctly configured, but it doesn't for me. The screen does not extend fully when rotated and the wacom driver's coordinates are not adjusted.

Bottom line: I don't have time right now for this. If you still want to use Ubuntu, install 8.04.

I think I'm going to try Gentoo next, when I have time...

----------

## ZHQ

Um. My ranting aside, here's a few quick updates:

fjbtndrv is working almost 100% when I turn off desktop effects. Wacom pen/eraser + pressure levels is working.

I still need to find out how to get touch and the finger print sensor working...

PS: I still don't recommend Ubuntu.

----------

## ZHQ

Okay, so I was setting a few things up and for some reason KDE's file manager (is it still Konqueror? It says "Dolphin" now) decided to p00t out on me. I accidentally copied the contents of the trash can to the desktop folder. I guess there were too many files for it to handle?

I can't log into the GUI anymore and I don't see any reason why (I went back in a virtual terminal and deleted the intruding files, emptied the trash can, and set the metadata size variable back to something less than a number which is most definitely bigger than the size of my harddrive... Before the last time I logged out, I wasn't able to view any files and the error message was "This file protocol has died unexpectedly.", which from what I've read is the catch-all for error messages.

So, I think I'm going to try my luck with Gentoo instead, because I know that it won't randomly die on me... It might take a while for me to find time to install it, so sit tight. (In case anyone is actually following this stupid journey.)

----------

